# A few questions (ph, plants, adding frogs)



## nonniecita (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I (on a whim-dumb I know) got a 5-gallon aquarium and male betta fish yesterday. The aquarium is really nice, it came with a filter which I used until he almost got sucked up in it last night. Now I know not to use a filter for Betta fish. 

Okay, so here are my questions:

1. Is TetraBetta a good brand fish food? I got the floating mini pellets (this brand had the least additives, I was shocked to see one brand had added dyes and msg in it.

2. I added a Hydor mini heater (someone where I got the Betta told me I didn't need one, but after researching, it looks like he'd be happier in a heated environment) today and a couple of small fish plants, the water has not been as clear since. -Will the water clear up? -Are live plants advisable? -The heater was a good decision, right?

3. I got an API PH test kit, tested the ph and it was 7.6 (the highest reading). Should I be concerned?

4. I'd like to add 2 African Dwarf frogs to the tank. The person at the pet store said I could do this and not need a filter, that the tank would stay clean...is this true?

Sorry for all the questions, my unpreparedness is showing, but I want to make sure our fish is taken care of. 
He seems happy today, I think he forgave me for almost killing him. My daughter named him Betta.

Thanks so much for any advise,
Michelle


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

nonniecita said:


> 1. Is TetraBetta a good brand fish food? I got the floating mini pellets (this brand had the least additives, I was shocked to see one brand had added dyes and msg in it.


I'm not sure of the brand, but I always use the floating pellets with bettas. 




nonniecita said:


> 2. I added a Hydor mini heater (someone where I got the Betta told me I didn't need one, but after researching, it looks like he'd be happier in a heated environment) today and a couple of small fish plants, the water has not been as clear since. -Will the water clear up? -Are live plants advisable? -The heater was a good decision, right?


Yes live plants are like a natural filter. They are good, the tank should clear up in a few days. The heater is a definate plus, i always have my bettas at 80 F. Is the heater adjustable? If you don't have a filter, 50% daily water changes are necessary or 100% every other day. Just get a small sponge cover for the filter intake. 



nonniecita said:


> 3. I got an API PH test kit, tested the ph and it was 7.6 (the highest reading). Should I be concerned?


I'm not sure, but i don't think it would be a problem... is it strips or liquid test kit?




nonniecita said:


> 4. I'd like to add 2 African Dwarf frogs to the tank. The person at the pet store said I could do this and not need a filter, that the tank would stay clean...is this true?


I personally have no experience with frogs, but refer to my above comment on the filter.


----------



## nonniecita (Feb 27, 2009)

itwuzhere said:


> Yes live plants are like a natural filter. They are good, the tank should clear up in a few days. The heater is a definate plus, i always have my bettas at 80 F. Is the heater adjustable? If you don't have a filter, 50% daily water changes are necessary or 100% every other day. Just get a small sponge cover for the filter intake.


Thanks, it's already pretty clear now, I guess things just had to settle down a little.
The heater is not adjustable, maybe I should take it back and get an adjustable one. It is the thin kind and it goes underneath the gravel. For a 5 gallon tank, it says it raises the temp 4 degrees.
I do have a filter, it's a Whisper Power filter, came with this tank:
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=3635107
I really don't want to have to do so much maintanance, what is a sponge cover? That sounds perfect. 





itwuzhere said:


> I'm not sure, but i don't think it would be a problem... is it strips or liquid test kit?


It's liquid.

Thank you so much


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

nonniecita said:


> I really don't want to have to do so much maintanance


You're in the wrongggg hobby haha

You get into a routine and it doesnt seem so bad. A sponge cover is just a piece of foam (like the filter media) that is over the intake of the filter.


----------



## nonniecita (Feb 27, 2009)

justintrask said:


> You're in the wrongggg hobby haha
> 
> You get into a routine and it doesnt seem so bad. A sponge cover is just a piece of foam (like the filter media) that is over the intake of the filter.


:lol:I know!

I read that someone uses rubber bands around the intake, keeps them far enough apart for some big stuff to get through but doesn't suck up her bettas.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

The frogs are hit or miss with a betta. SOme bettas will nip frog legs, some won't. Either way, keep in mind they MUST be target-fed with frozen foods, which I found to be quite a hassle.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I would be more concerned with the frogs grabbing at the long tail or fins of the betta. I have witnessed some frogs catch and shred a Black Widow tetra. Granted the tetra was not in good shape to begin with...

I would suggest using the filter. Filters are always a good idea, even with bettas. You may need to do something to decrease the flow of the filter, such as partially clog it.


----------



## nonniecita (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the opinions and advise, it really is helpful.

I think that partially clogging the filter would be a good idea, is there a certain way I should do that?

Also, I think I'll leave the frogs out. Are there any fish that would do well in a 5-gallon with a betta or would the betta be happier by himself?

Thanks again,
Michelle


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

personally in a 5gal, i would just do a betta, but, if you want to i think the harlequin rasboras or watever might work, wait until someone says otherwise. I'm still learning myself soo. The partial clog or cover is what i would do on the filter. The heater, depending on where you live, i would go get a adjustable one,the Stealth heaters are good I have found out. That is just my opinion.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Once the betta reaches adult size, he'll use the whole tank himself. He'll be fine alone.

By the way, COM, are you sure it wasn't an African Clawed Frog? they're often mislabeled and definitely more aggressive than African Dwarves.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I agree that Bettas should be left alone.

Yup, it was a dwarf. Actually it was a pair of dwarves. I was with my sister when she bought them at a very reputable store and she is a field biology major. She knows all sorts of gross reptile stuff. When we bought those frogs she had recently returned from expedition. Definitely ADF.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Don't be concerned about pH. Betta have no trouble with alkaline water. The main issue with pH is not to let it swing. Unfiltered tanks that need large water changes have much more of a pH issue than filtered 5 gallon tanks. Small (10-25%), regular (weekly) water changes should keep pH stable. If you do need to know the pH, though, you will need to get a high-range or wide-range pH test kit. Your pH could be 7.6 or anywhere above it. 

Live plants are good as long as they are growing/thriving. If they start dying/rotting take them out. If they just look sick, take off the dead/dying leaves. You don't say which plants, but stores often sell non-aquatic plants or plants that need a lot of light that do fine for a while and then fail. 

Your heater is prob. fine, but check the tank temp. several time in one day and post the results. If you don't have a aquarium thermometer, you can borrow an indoor/outdoor one and stick the probe in. The main reason to buy an adjustable one is to be ready in case of ich. 

Tetra food is ok. Don't throw it out. There are brands with fewer preservatives and dyes. I've heard good thing about Hikari. Bettas also love frozen blood worms. You can use them as a treat. Be careful not to overfeed. A betta will eat whenever it is offered food. If you, or your daughter are feeding more than once a day, you may want to do twice a week water changes instead of weekly.


----------



## nonniecita (Feb 27, 2009)

emc7 said:


> Don't be concerned about pH. Betta have no trouble with alkaline water. The main issue with pH is not to let it swing. Unfiltered tanks that need large water changes have much more of a pH issue than filtered 5 gallon tanks. Small (10-25%), regular (weekly) water changes should keep pH stable. If you do need to know the pH, though, you will need to get a high-range or wide-range pH test kit. Your pH could be 7.6 or anywhere above it.


I will get the higher range kit.



emc7 said:


> Live plants are good as long as they are growing/thriving. If they start dying/rotting take them out. If they just look sick, take off the dead/dying leaves. You don't say which plants, but stores often sell non-aquatic plants or plants that need a lot of light that do fine for a while and then fail.


 I got 2 mondo grass and another one similar to it (can't remember name atm)



emc7 said:


> Your heater is prob. fine, but check the tank temp. several time in one day and post the results. If you don't have a aquarium thermometer, you can borrow an indoor/outdoor one and stick the probe in. The main reason to buy an adjustable one is to be ready in case of ich.


Sure will. It doesn't seem to be going above 76, so I think I may return it and get an adjustable one. Any good, not terribly expensive ones out there?


I've been reading up on cycling tanks and I think my only option at this point is to get some of the liquid colonizing stuff. Does anyone know about this stuff? Is this a good brand?
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753903


Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!
Michelle


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Mondo grass is non-aquatic. It will eventually start rotting in water.


----------



## Mew_chan (Jan 28, 2009)

If you want live plants try java fern, java moss or anubis... I have all 3 in tanks that aren't self lighted...


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

careful with the java moss, I just added some and it pulls apart easily, I have been needing to clean out the intake on the filter daily (maybe you could use that as your filter clogger!~). For the 5 gallon, maybe a few pygmy corys? They say to have a group of 6+ but they get no bigger than an inch and dont have much of an impact as far as waste goes, I have read that they are good for small tanks and make a good clean up crew as well!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Stability is good stuff. Cycles a new tank in a week or two. Don't worry too much about cycling. 1 betta in a 5 gallon tank is a nice, light bio-load. So its likely your ammonia& nitrite won't spike very high.


----------

